# what router to buy



## tinhead (Sep 26, 2004)

I need another heavy duty router to use in my table. What brand is the best when used in the table?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

There is no doubt in my mind TRITON
Tom


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Check out the Porter Cable 7518

It is heavey duty, fixed base. Makes it perfect if you use a raising system.


----------



## moss2 (Sep 25, 2004)

Triton is nice but very tippy when you use it out of the table, I like the Dewalt 625, lots of power. Triton was design for table only.


----------



## Richard Wey (Sep 10, 2004)

I use the PC 7539, it is variable speed, soft start plunge router. It was a little big for the Oak Park table but it fit with the removal of one handle. The important thing with
the selection of the router to be used with large bits like a raised panel bit is the size
of the throat of the router, it should allow at least 2 1/2".

Good luck, Richard Wey


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

moss2 said:


> Triton is nice but very tippy when you use it out of the table, I like the Dewalt 625, lots of power. Triton was design for table only.


 I'll have to agree on the DW625. Mine is dedicated to the router Workshop table.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Which router*



moss2 said:


> Triton is nice but very tippy when you use it out of the table, I like the Dewalt 625, lots of power. Triton was design for table only.


Your are correct I would only use it in the table mode I have Hitachi and Makita for use in the plunge mode
Tom


----------



## Billl6 (Sep 29, 2004)

Tinhead, 
Check out Pat Warner's site for info on the strengths and weaknesses of many routers in both table and free hand use. Lots of terrific information for very precise routing. www.patwarner.com


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

If it were me I would narrow it down to Dewalt 625 and the Triton ... I have a mate of a mate who is the weekend demonstrator here in NZ for Triton and it is a beaut in the table but an absolute mare when using handheld .... it is very very tippy ...
Hope this helps,
Aaron


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The big Hitachi's are pretty reasonable, used from $125 on ebay, new $155 at amazon.
If I need a 4th router, I think that is what I'm going to get.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

Many pro users choose the DW 625 as it can be used all day handheld without feeling as uncomfortable as many routers do.
I've used a Swiss Perles 1/4" router for years and the DW625 is on my shopping list for a larger hand held and table model.


----------

